# Porting avant-window-navigator



## Gusi (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

  I'm trying to port avant-window-navigator to FreeBSD. The project is divided in different components. The main one is the bar itself, which compiles and runs fine in FreeBSD. 

  There's another project which involves all the extra applets for the bar (notably, the stacks applets, like the Mac OSX one). This is known as awn-extras-applets. 

  This one has one problem, it requires python-alsaaudio (as the packages involves many applets and as I was able to use an old version of awn-extras-applets). I guess only some of them need the python-alsaaudio, not all. 

  So is there anything like python-alsaaudio ? Do you think it will be hard to port python-alsaaudio ? I think it will be, because alsa is linux-centric and looking in the ports only shows a linux-alsa-lib. Maybe disabling some applets will do it too (will try this as a last option). 

   Greets,

   Gusi


----------



## crsd (Mar 4, 2009)

from onox on freenode:
python-alsaaudio is no longer a dependency in trunk (gst-python is used now), you should join #awn on irc.freenode.net


----------



## Gusi (Mar 5, 2009)

That's great ! In fact, yesterday managed to compile the extra applets by disabling python dependency checking. Will go for the svn ASAP and try that !

 Thanks,

 Gusi


----------

